# Phrag Lucky Girl



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2020)

I think. I can't find the tag.


----------



## abax (Jan 14, 2020)

Quite lovely Eric. I think you're right about
the ID. I have this one and I think we got it
from the same person some years ago.


----------



## grubea (Jan 14, 2020)

I like it!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2020)

adorbs!


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2020)

Angela, if you ever have a division, I'd love to have one!


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 15, 2020)

May have came from me (originally from Chuck Acker). I've been happy with the ones I kept.


----------



## Ray (Jan 15, 2020)

Got enough to share, Rob?


----------



## abax (Jan 15, 2020)

It did come from you lilfrog. I took a look at the
tag. Ray, let me look at the plant again to see
if I have sufficient size to divide. I'd be most
happy to share.


----------



## Phragper (Feb 4, 2020)

Ray said:


> Got enough to share, Rob?


if you didn’t get a Phrag Lucky Girl yet I have bunches and 1 in bud that I would part with


----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2020)

Phragper said:


> if you didn’t get a Phrag Lucky Girl yet I have bunches and 1 in bud that I would part with


Check your “conversations”


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2020)

This could also be Pricilla's Pirouet. I should look for a tag later.


----------

